# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Heraklion Wireless Metropolitan New-Born Network !! me 5 AP

## CamClone

http://eirini.ucnet.uoc.gr/~hwman/html/index.php

----- heraklion wireless metropolitan network ----------
.......me free internet access gia osous spoudazooun H ergazondai ....H exoun filous ......sto panepistimio kritis paidia !
trexte , anoiksame 5 access points se oli tin poli kai sas perimenoume, ....twra mas menoun oi clients ....gia prwti fora sta xronika, exoume acces points xwris na aksiopoioundai, 
grafteite loipon stelnondas email ston ypeuthino kai dilwste tin MAC address sas , ...........mpikate mesa!

We welcome you to the Heraklion Wireless site. 

Heraklion Wireless Metropolitan Area Network is a coordinated attempt to provide internet access to all the students of University of Crete.

Some of the highlights of HWMAN are 
Free internet access to all its users 
Free access to the metropolitan network itself 
Adaptation to new and technologically advanced technics 

mporei na argisame , .....ala to kaname to thauma mas kirie Dromea kai sia  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια!  ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

Mpravo paidia  ::   ::

----------


## stoidis

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά! Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πεταχτώ Ηράκλειο να το δοκιμάσω  ::

----------


## Georgekak

Σας εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και πολλούς πελάτες στο δίκτυό σας!  ::

----------


## papashark

Τι ώρα φέυγει το παπόρο για Ηράκλειο ?
*
Μπράβο παιδιά !* 

Κινηθήκατε αθόρυβα και αποτελεσματικά !  ::

----------


## CamClone

To entharindiko einai oti twra tha mpoun sto paixnidi kai ta TEI Hrakleiou {www.teiher.gr} mono pou ekei tha mpei 1 mono access point ...ala se kali thesi kai me enisxisi simatws ..se paranoma vevaia epipeda omws einai xwros akadimaikou idrimatws kai H EET den mporei na mas vlapsei , toulaxiston to 90 % twn taratswn twn kririwn tis polis tou Hrakleiou +Lymani tha lamvanoun tis sixnotites .
Ta sinxaritiria mou stous ypeuthinous tou UCNET tou panepistimiou katarxin!
http://www.ucnet.uoc.gr -o Dyktiakos tous topos {akoma den mpike Wi-Fi section sto site tou UCnet , }

----------


## trendy

Να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους. 
Το ΤΕΙ Ηρακλείου έχει στήσει ένα access point σε παράνομα επίπεδα μετάδοσης, με σκοπό την κάλυψη των γύρω περιοχών. Δεν υπάρχει σύλλογος, δεν έχει σκοπό να επεκταθεί. Αν είναι έτσι πάω και εγώ αύριο και βάζω μια κεραία στο πανεπιστήμιο και μοιράζω wireless internet.

Οι υπέυθυνοι του ucnet δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με το φοιτητικό δίκτυο. Εκτός αν εννοείς τους εργαζόμενους φοιτητές που συμμετέχουν στην πρωτοβουλία. Το ucnet παρέχει internet στα μέλη της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας. Αν αυτό θα γίνει με dial-up ή ασύρματα δεν τους ενδιαφέρει οπότε παρέχει στο ασύρματο φοιτητικό δίκτυο σύνδεση για τα μέλη του.

Επισημαίνω ότι η "free internet access" είναι για εργαζόμενους και φοιτητές, όχι για φίλους, γνωστούς, κουμπάρους μπατζανάκηδες και δε συμμαζεύεται. Το ίντερνετ δεν είναι δικό μας για να το δώσουμε σε άλλους, είναι του πανεπιστημίου.

Τα 5 access points που τα είδες; Αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργούν 2 και τα υπόλοιπα ξεκουράζονται στην αποθήκη.

Τον υπεύθυνο τον ρώτησες αν δίνεις έτσι απλά τη Mac Address σου για να μπεις; Λογαριάζεις χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο μου φαίνεται...

Θα παρακαλούσα να σταματήσει η παραπληροφόρηση από τον κάθε έναν. Επίσης μιας και δημιουργήθηκε topic στο forum να ορίσουμε ως moderators τα άτομα που ασχολούνται με την ιστοσελίδα του συλλόγου μας. 

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## dkounal

Trendy,
ηρέμησε.... Δεν υπάρχει λόγος τέτοιας εκρηξης.... εξάλου ο τρόπος που εξηγείται το καθετι διαβάζοντας όλα τα μηνύματα του camclone στο εδώ forum σε προϊδεάζει ότι εμπεριέχει πολύ ράδιο-αρβύλα.
Σαφώς και το internet είναι για τους δικαιούχους του πανεπιστημίου....
Δεν νιώθω όμως ότι μπορούμε να μιλάμε σαν wireless Ηρακλείου με 5-6 links σε ένα ΑP και ένα δεύτερο ΑΡ σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία. 
Ας φτιαχτεί το backbone και να μπορούν να συνδεθούν clients (papashark, δώσε στο λαό κεραίες....), και ήδη ψάχνονται κάποιοι για το πως θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ένα λογικό υποδίκτυο με Internet για τους του Πανεπιστημίου και ελεύθερο το "φυσικό" wireless δίκτυο προκειμένου να ανοίξει ο σύλλογος σε όλους....
Δυστυχώς, εδώ έχω βγει εκτός αρμοδιοτήτων καθώς δεν έχω ρόλο στον τομέα "public relations" και προτρέχω αλλά, προσπάθεια στα σπάργανα είναι κάντε λίγο υπομονή... Δεν θέλω να μπλέκομε σε ξένα χωράφια αλλά δεν θέλω και παρεξηγήσεις....

----------


## CamClone

> Trendy,
> ηρέμησε.... Δεν υπάρχει λόγος τέτοιας εκρηξης.... εξάλου ο τρόπος που εξηγείται το καθετι διαβάζοντας όλα τα μηνύματα του camclone στο εδώ forum σε προϊδεάζει ότι εμπεριέχει πολύ ράδιο-αρβύλα.
> Σαφώς και το internet είναι για τους δικαιούχους του πανεπιστημίου....
> Δεν νιώθω όμως ότι μπορούμε να μιλάμε σαν wireless Ηρακλείου με 5-6 links σε ένα ΑP και ένα δεύτερο ΑΡ σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία. 
> Ας φτιαχτεί το backbone και να μπορούν να συνδεθούν clients (papashark, δώσε στο λαό κεραίες....), και ήδη ψάχνονται κάποιοι για το πως θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει ένα λογικό υποδίκτυο με Internet για τους του Πανεπιστημίου και ελεύθερο το "φυσικό" wireless δίκτυο προκειμένου να ανοίξει ο σύλλογος σε όλους....
> Δυστυχώς, εδώ έχω βγει εκτός αρμοδιοτήτων καθώς δεν έχω ρόλο στον τομέα "public relations" και προτρέχω αλλά, προσπάθεια στα σπάργανα είναι κάντε λίγο υπομονή... Δεν θέλω να μπλέκομε σε ξένα χωράφια αλλά δεν θέλω και παρεξηγήσεις....


 Egrapsa copy paste ena meros tou keimenou sto "episimo" site tou panepistimiakou heraklion wirelles network KAI OXI TOU HERAKLION WIRELLESS METROPOLITAN NETWORK.
YPARXEI MIA SIMANDIKI DIAFORA , Alo to panepistimiako wirelless dyktio SAS kai alo to free kai open dyktio pou prospathoun na stisoun kapoia atoma pou den spoudazoun sto panepistimio kritis ala ...kapoioi einai mathites likiou, kapoioi spoudazoun sto TEI KRHTHS {egw} kapoioi ergazondai ws administrators se megales etairies sto irakleio kai exoun texnognwsia kai genika MHN MPLEKOUME TA 2 ATA DYKTIA.

OSO GIA TO "RADIO ARVILA TOU CAMCLONE" .....radio arvila na peis ...ton mpatzanaki sou  ::  filika ......panda me tin kali enoia  ::  

1} 1o dyktio Wi-Fi sto Hrakelio : {panepistimiako} :
Sto site sas grafete : "Heraklion Wireless Metropolitan Area Network" is a coordinated attempt to provide internet access to all the students of University of Crete. Kalo tha itan NA ALAXETE THN ONOMASIA GIATI 8A YPARKSOUN PAREKSIGISEIS.

2} 2o dyktio Wi-Fi sto Hrakleio { gia OLOUS pou menoun se auti tin poli}
Heraklion Wirelless metropolitan Network ...THE ORIGINAL ...den tha exei kamia sxesi me to panepistimiako dyktio kai DEN 8a SXETIZETAI ME THN ELEu8ERH PROSVASH STO DIADYKTIO ARXIKA ALA STHN ANDALAGH PEER TO PER ARXEIWN {file sharing, videochat, chat, irc server k t l p}

PAPSTE NA TSAKWNESTE METAKSI SAS KAI ME TOUS AGNWSTOUS "filous" SAS { simberilamvanw kai ton eauto mou} POU ENDIAFERONDAI NA BOH8HSOUN KAI XRHMATIKA THN PROSPA8EIA TWN LIGOSTWN ...praktika endiaferomenwn.


......

----------


## trendy

Δεν τσακώνομαι με κανέναν. Δε θέλω όμως να διαβάζω και ανακρίβειες εδω μέσα. Όπως του στυλ



> .......me free internet access gia osous spoudazooun H ergazondai ....H exoun filous ......sto panepistimio kritis paidia ! 
> trexte , anoiksame 5 access points se oli tin poli kai sas perimenoume, ....twra mas menoun oi clients ....gia prwti fora sta xronika, exoume acces points xwris na aksiopoioundai, 
> grafteite loipon stelnondas email ston ypeuthino kai dilwste tin MAC address sas , ...........mpikate mesa!


Αν εσείς, που σχεδιάζετε το δικό σας ασύρματο δίκτυο, το τελειώσετε πριν από άλλους και δουλέψει πρώτο, μπράβο σας. Αλλά μην παρουσιάζετε τη δουλειά μας τελειωμένη και έτοιμη να δουλέψει με 5 links και 2 ap. Όπως εγώ δεν έχω βγει ποτέ να μιλήσω για το δίκτυο που σχεδιάζετε εσείς, έτσι και εσύ μη μιλάς εκ μέρους μας.
Πιστεύω πως το να υπάρχουν 2 ή και παραπάνω δίκτυα σε μία πόλη είναι ό,τι χειρότερο. Τόσο από την άποψη διενέξεων όσο και ότι πολώνει τον κόσμο. Παλεύουμε για την τηλεπικοινωνική ελευθερία, ας μην είμαστε ανταγωνιστές του εαυτού μας.

----------


## dkounal

camclone και trendy,

Νομίζω ότι τα παραπάνω που διάβασα είναι τελείως παρορμητικά και τίποτα παραπάνω. Το θέμα δεν είναι καινούργιο. Και αισθάνομαι πραγματικά σε δύσκολη θέση γιατί νομίζω ότι το παραπάνω είναι σίγουρο ότι πρεπει να απαντηθεί από το προσωρινό ΔΣ του συλλόγου και όχι από μένα. Θέλοντας όμως να προλάβω ένα κατακλυσμό από απαντήσεις που θα χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα, προβαίνω σε αυτή την απάντηση με καθαρά προσωπική ευθύνη.

Camclone,
Ήδη, σε μια γενική συνέλευση του (υπό σύσταση νομικώς) συλλόγου που είχε γίνει σε είχα "μαλώσει" γιατί χωρίς να γνωρίζεις τι γίνεται, χωρίς να ρωτήσεις τι συμβαίνει και χωρίς να σε έχει κανένας διορίσει να το κάνεις, φαινόσουνα να εκπροσωπείς ένα σύλλογο ή μια ομάδα ανθρώπων λέγοντας πράγματα που απείχαν από την πραγματικότητα. 
Σου είχα πει τότε, ότι όταν ψαχνόμουν για να γίνει ένα wireless και στο Ηράκλειο μήνες πριν και σου είχα στείλει e-mail η απάντηση σου ήταν περισσότερο να με φρενάρεις παρά ενθουσιασμού. Τις απαντήσεις σου τις διατηρώ ακόμη.
Είναι σαφώς ξεκάθαρη η θέση του συλλόγου στο Ηράκλειο ότι θέλει όλο τον κόσμο να μπει σε ένα δίκτυο και τέθηκε σχεδόν σε όλες τις συνελεύσεις που έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα. Το ρίσκο όμως να χαθεί η δυνατότητα για Internet πρόσβαση οδήγησε να ξεκινήσει πρώτα από αυτούς που έχουν και την δικαιούνται μέσω του Πανεπιστημίου. Η επιλογή αυτή έχει κάποια θετικά στοιχεία: Μαζεύτηκε πολύ γρήγορα μια κρίσιμη μάζα ανθρώπων και δεν χτίζεται άναρχα το δίκτυο αλλά σχεδιάζεται με το τρόπο που θα επιτρέπει την καλύτερη λειτουργία του και την καλύτερη κάλυψη για περισσότερους χρήστες στο Ηράκλειο καθώς με αυτό τον τρόπο έχει πόρους και ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με αυτό. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα μείνει για πολύ κλειστό σαν "φυσικό" δίκτυο. Θα παραμείνει όμως κλειστή η πρόσβαση στο Internet. Έχεις βέβαια μια θεία σου στο πανεπιστήμιο μας είπες....
Δεν ξέρω εάν ανήκεις σε αυτούς που είχαν πρόσβαση σε Internet μέσω παρανόμων ασύρματων δικτύων από το πανεπιστήμιο (μένεις και πολύ κοντά του) και σε ενόχλησε ότι έγιναν κινήσεις να μπει μια τάξη. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να εμποδίσουμε κανένα δίκτυο στο Ηράκλειο, αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι αργά ή γρήγορα θα προτιμήσουν ένα σταθερό και αξιοπιστο backbone με ΑΡς σε καλές θέσεις μόλις ανοίξει ο σύλλογος και σε μη του Πανεπιστημίου. Και πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις ότι αυτό συμφέρει όλους καθώς πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα γίνει πολύ σύντομα. Θα μπορούσες να το βοήθήσεις να γίνει πιο γρήγορα υποδεικνύοντας κάποια τεχνικά εφαρμοσιμη λύση, όμως φοβάμε ότι επιδιώκεις το αντίθετο ή έχεις σαφώς πρόβλημα αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης.
Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με κάποιες υπερβάσεις των ορίων εκπομπής αλλά επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι δεν καλύπτει η πανεπιστημιακή ασυλία αυτή την περίπτωση. Και μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε εάν θέλεις. Με ενόχλησε πολύ η δήλωση ότι ακτινοβολούνται με άνεση το 90% των σπιτιών του Ηρακλείου αρκετά παραπάνω από το επιτρεπόμενο. 
Νομίζω ότι o Trendy θύμωσε για το γεγονός ότι κακώς πήρες μια θέση που δεν έπρεπε. Και η απάντηση σου δεν σε τιμά καθόλου. 

Trendy,
Σε παρακαλώ, δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται καμιά συνέχεια αυτό το θέμα. Ο camclone έχει κάθε ευκαιρία και δεν βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα σε αυτά που λέει. Άλλο παίζεται. Νομίζω ότι σε λίγες μέρες, καιρού επιτρέποντος θα μιλαμε με έργα για το δίκτυο.

Συγχωρέστε για το μακροσκελές μήνυμα αλλά εδώ τελειώνει η παρουσία μου σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ωραία ελπίζω να πιάνετε Μασταμπα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που θα κατέβω!  ::

----------


## dkounal

> Ωραία ελπίζω να πιάνετε Μασταμπα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που θα κατέβω!


Την κυριακή που πέρασε θα γινόταν η πρώτη δοκιμή με μια omni αλλά τα χάλασε ο καιρός και η έλλειψη κάποιων εξαρτημάτων.

----------

